# The absolute cheapest sublimation setup to start out with



## merc476 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,

I currently have a heat press and I plan on buying a mug press. Only problem is that I have an epson R1900 that I use mainly for printing transparencies for screen printing and occasionally for heat transfers. I wanted to get into making mugs and mouse pads but there isn't any sublimation setups for the R1900 yet. At the same time, i want to try to avoid using the same printer for both. I would like to know from those with experience, what is the cheapest printer that I can get to begin printing mugs and mouse pads. i want to see if this works out first and then i'll spend the extra money on the good stuff later. THANKS!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

The Epson C88+ is about $80 and if you buy it from Epson their shipping is free, at least it was for me (I bought 3 of them). Then you still have to buy the sub dye, and that's where the price comes in...


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

Alpha Supply Company out of Nashville are very knowledgable. They can help with inks papers and the printer itself. The employees are very nice to work with.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. It wouldn't be realistic to use the same printer for both, as sublimation ink is *very* expensive. If you didn't get rid of every drop of regular inkjet ink when changing over, you would end up with ruined sublimation blanks, as only the sublimation ink would transfer.


----------



## merc476 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments. Very helpful info. I was looking at the epson c88+. Not a bad price. Since I really don't know much about the sublimation ink and what now, can you give me a rough estimate of how much it would cost to get the epson c88+ ready for printing? Just a rough estimate. I'm trying to decide if I should just go ahead and buy the printer. But that will depend on how much everything else is going to cost. Thanks again guys


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. You will find the sublimation ink will cost several times the cost of the printer itself. Research some prices before you commit to buying the printer. You may be in for a shock!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

My sublimation ink was $340.00 for my Epson C88+. That was for a package of CMYK normal size, not bulk - for ONE printer. Individual ink cartridges are $85 each. To get a bulk ink system the price is $129 for the kit and $608 for the ink! I had 3 printers to buy for: regular inkjet, sublijet, and Chromablast. Ouch, the printers were the least of my worries. For $79 they're pretty much disposables, but the ink is like liquid gold... I don't want to waste a drop of it. The paper for sublimation is $15.59 for 100 sheets of 8 1/2" X 11" paper.

All told $435.60 + S/H will get you started.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Great question. Bottom line is that epson designed their carts with one goal in mine to keeep you in your
car going to and from the store to buy more. I strongly believe you should not buy carts but should invest
in a bulk system. I am happy to debate this issue as I have been there! Either buy a bulk system or wait.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we use refillable carts for our c-88 amd love them, they go a long way between fills, much cheaper then cis system.


----------



## merc476 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments and advice. Looking like the c88 is going to be the best bet for me. Sorry for the dumb question but whats the differenct between a cart and a bulk system? Also, how many prints would you say you can get out of each before needing to refill? I'm sure it depends on what you're printing but what's a rough estimate? Thanks again.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. Cart is a standard printer cartridge. Bulk system is a set of tanks that connect to the printer via silicon tubing. Also known as CIS - Continuous Ink System.

The bulk system is more suited to heavy usage.


----------



## merc476 (Mar 28, 2008)

DREAMGLASS said:


> Hi. Cart is a standard printer cartridge. Bulk system is a set of tanks that connect to the printer via silicon tubing. Also known as CIS - Continuous Ink System.
> 
> The bulk system is more suited to heavy usage.


I was watching a video on youtube from ryonet about those things and even in the video it looked like those things were a pain in the *** and messy. Maybe its not as bad as it looks. So that's what costs $600?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I think there is some confusion. Ink will cost the same whether in a bottle (for refill carts or a bottle CIS system) or in a bag for the Easy Flow CIS system. Refill carts work well but must be refilled. I like both but for small printers, I lean towards the CIS systems as it is less work on me.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

The 4 bottles of ink for the CIS system.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Also, keep in mind the C88 is now discontinued by Epson so it may be hard to find. It is replaced by the C120 which is in the same price range (around $69. in my area)
I also use the refillable cartridges. you just have to buy the bottles of ink and refill them right in the printer with a syringe. Works everytime with no problems. Startup costs for this process is much less than the CIS & you are still saving by buying th ink in bulk.

Lar


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

You have to shop around for a good deal, but my CIS system (empty) only cost about $20 more than the refillable cartridges would have done. From my understanding, Epson is attempting to get a lawsuit to prevent the sales of refillable cartridges. Not sure whether this will apply to CIS systems in the near future too? The annoying thing is that Epson do not sell sublimation inks, so are effectively trying to dictate what ink you use.

To be using a bulk ink system (CIS) with any type of ink, you need to be using it on a regular basis, as the much higher volume of ink, could end up past its 'use by' date else.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

merc476 said:


> Thanks for all the comments and advice. Looking like the c88 is going to be the best bet for me. Sorry for the dumb question but whats the differenct between a cart and a bulk system? Also, how many prints would you say you can get out of each before needing to refill? I'm sure it depends on what you're printing but what's a rough estimate? Thanks again.


 
Whoa... . If you don't mind a re-furb, you can pick up the C120 for $31.20 with Free Shipping at Epson.com. I have a few Refurbs from here = trouble free/perfect working. I use them for various things. I even have a few in stock for the future (no inkjets last forever, that's just how they are made, no biggie.)

Here's the page to the printer. Can't beat the price if you ask me = cheap!! 
Epson Stylus C120 - Refurbished, Overview - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.

I don't buy dye sub ink, but have heard the name dyesubshop.com. Maybe compare their prices and research their name on here. Good luck to you.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> I even have a few in stock for the future (no inkjets last forever, that's just how they are made, no biggie.)


Good to know that I'm not the only one 'hoarding printers' Kelly. 

Although not unduly worried by Epson's lawsuits at the moment, if they are taking action against refillable cartridges, as reported on other threads in this forum, then if successful, they would possibly be in a strong position to do the same with CIS systems too. Does make you wonder what the future may hold.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

If you add up the costs, the only difference is in the refillable cart -vs- the CIS system. This difference
is about $75 and is easily offset by ink specials that we and others run. I do like refill carts but a CIS system requires less effort.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

DREAMGLASS said:


> Good to know that I'm not the only one 'hoarding printers' Kelly.


Yep, my husband has started rolling his eyes when he sees the Fed Ex truck pull up. Haha. When the 1400 pulled in, he said, "This box looks bigger than the other ones."  Yeah, I'm thinking, so will the bill. But when I explained how I can now print direct to DVD/cd and print our family photos in 13x19, all was well.. haha. There is a method to the very apparent madness. 




DREAMGLASS said:


> Although not unduly worried by Epson's lawsuits at the moment, if they are taking action against refillable cartridges, as reported on other threads in this forum, then if successful, they would possibly be in a strong position to do the same with CIS systems too. Does make you wonder what the future may hold.


 I'm not too worried about this either, Will. Worse comes to worse, I'd drop inkjet and just do vinyl, plastisols and r-stones. A girl can make a healthy living off those things. A girl and her doll anyway.


----------



## poole (Mar 17, 2008)

Epson has started producing the c88+ again just check with them


----------

